# Sharpening Help



## tbird (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been making pens off and on for a while now but I can't seem to get or keep a sharp edge on my gouges. I know about Alan Lancer's video for the skew. Is there a video or book available for gouges?

How does everyone sharpen theirs?


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 6, 2009)

getting them sharp is one thing, keeping them sharp is another.. I use a Tormek and the tormek gouge jig.. The Tormek can be a little messy but once you shape your tools 
re-sharpening only takes a couple of minutes..


----------



## seawolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I have seen the woodcraft  #126101 sharpening system used to keep sharp after the tool is ground to the shape you need. It's on special 29.99. Works great for other knives also.
Mark


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 6, 2009)

tbird said:


> I've been making pens off and on for a while now but I can't seem to get or keep a sharp edge on my gouges. I know about Alan Lancer's video for the skew. Is there a video or book available for gouges?
> 
> How does everyone sharpen theirs?


 

Marcia

There are some factors that go into sharpening tools and keeping them sharp. First and foremost the HSS that is used to make the tool is important and usually this will be reflected in the price of the tool. Good tool steel will  hold an edge longer. The next thing is repeatability. It is very important to be able to go to the slow speed grinder and repeat the same beveled edge that is on the tool unless you are dilliberately changing the angle  for a different look. This is done with jigs and most people use either the Oneway system or the Tru-Grind system. Some use the Tormak but that gets expensive especially if you add all the jigs need for the various tools. If you get real good you can do it by setting the bevel on the grinder and doing by eye-hand. To me just as easy to use a jig. Some tools such as scrapers and even skews you just need to hit with a diamond stone but the key here is to be able to hold the angle while applying the stone. 

There are alot of good videos on utube showing some tools being sharpened so check there too. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 6, 2009)

Marcia
I echo John T e-mail but while I was in Utah last summer I stopped off at Craft Supplies usa and saw a demo on the new Rator Setup Tools. After seeing the demo I bought the set and was amazed at the ease of use. Now it makes no matter if you using the Oneway Wolverine or any other it's the same set up. The easyest thing is going to the grinder and putting ther same edge on everytime. Some of the older (not older) but turners that have been at it a lot longer than me can go the the grinder and produce the same edge everytime. Well not me I'am a gig man and I think that my only way to get the same grind is with a gig. If there was one thing that all the expert turners said at Utah was to put the same grind on your tools whether using a gig or free hand. Have a look at their video.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

Best of Luck.


----------



## mickr (Oct 7, 2009)

Marcia: check out sharpening book by Mr Lee at alee Valley Tools ( Veritas)  he does an excellent job of explaining sharpening of just about every imaginable tool


----------



## tbird (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Wolverine system which works ok. I guess I am wondering if there is anything such as a "quick touch-up" without using the grinder, like with a skew, just a few passes on a stone. Does honing and stroping only apply to skews and chisels?


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 8, 2009)

I use a credit card sized diamond sharpening steel that I use to hone my gouges and my skew.  I keep it near my lathe and just give a few passes to the edge and it keeps the tools sharp and they hold their edge for quite a while before I have to go to the grinder.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 8, 2009)

tbird said:


> I have a Wolverine system which works ok. I guess I am wondering if there is anything such as a "quick touch-up" without using the grinder, like with a skew, just a few passes on a stone. Does honing and stroping only apply to skews and chisels?





nava1uni said:


> I use a credit card sized diamond sharpening steel that I use to hone my gouges and my skew.  I keep it near my lathe and just give a few passes to the edge and it keeps the tools sharp and they hold their edge for quite a while before I have to go to the grinder.



Like nava1uni I keep a diamond sharpener next to my lathe, and touch up the edge periodically of all of my tools (skew, bowl gouge, spindle gouge, spindle roughing gouge, parting tool etc.) Woodcraft periodically has the DMT diamond hones marked down from the $20ish range to the $8ish range and I just grabbed a few the last time they did this.

Because the Wolverine system leaves a hollow grind on the bevel, it is easy to place the handheld sharpener against the heel of the bevel, rock it forward till it touches the toe and just slide it along. You can touch up many times before the hone lines converge to the point where going back to the grinding wheel is needed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 8, 2009)

tbird said:


> I have a Wolverine system which works ok. I guess I am wondering if there is anything such as a "quick touch-up" without using the grinder, like with a skew, just a few passes on a stone. Does honing and stroping only apply to skews and chisels?


 

You can use a slip stone or diamond card on any tool as long as you do it right. You need to keep the angle or else all you are doing is knocking the edge off the grind. I do it with my skew on occasion and always with the scrapers but the gouges I find it is just as easy to hit lightly on the grinder. A little tougher to keep those angles right with a stone. Just my 2¢


----------



## tbird (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. I guess I just have to keep practicing.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 9, 2009)

MArcia, the type of steel that your tools are made from can make a major difference in how long you will hold an edge.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 9, 2009)

lorbay said:


> Marcia
> I echo John T e-mail but while I was in Utah last summer I stopped off at Craft Supplies usa and saw a demo on the new Rator Setup Tools. After seeing the demo I bought the set and was amazed at the ease of use. Now it makes no matter if you using the Oneway Wolverine or any other it's the same set up. The easyest thing is going to the grinder and putting ther same edge on everytime. Some of the older (not older) but turners that have been at it a lot longer than me can go the the grinder and produce the same edge everytime. Well not me I'am a gig man and I think that my only way to get the same grind is with a gig. If there was one thing that all the expert turners said at Utah was to put the same grind on your tools whether using a gig or free hand. Have a look at their video.
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/
> 
> Best of Luck.



Spelled Raptor, which makes it easier to find.:wink:


http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...rsal_Jigs___Raptor_Set_Up_Tool___raptor?Args=


----------

